
Charging for Digit - jonathanpoulter
https://blog.digit.co/2017/04/11/charging-for-digit.html
======
jonathanpoulter
I ended up emailing their support and their response included: "We are now
working to run a business and we didn't want to build revenue on selling
customer data or cluster your experience you with ads. We want to build a
business on transparency.

We're finance hackers that see the overwhelming pile of crap that exists in
the world of consumer finance and have taken up arms to improve the status quo
through better software and better customer experiences; which will lead in
our calculations to a financially healthier population. "

Actually pretty convincing, strong stuff

